# PCB Vagabond Mini Lithium DIY rebuild



## pwp (Jul 14, 2016)

My pair of VML's are not holding a useful charge any more. Restrictions air-freighting lithium batteries makes return to PCB in Nashville Tennessee from Sydney for rebuilds a non-starter. 

Has anyone done a DIY rebuild of VML's or can provide links to tutorials? A 15 minute Google search didn't come up with anything, maybe my search terms weren't perfect. It can't be rocket science. 

Thanks!

-pw


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi pwp. 
Sorry no idea on fixing the lights, but just looked up shipping an item with a built in li battery, it seems that there are strict regulations that need to be met but don't look too difficult to adhere to, max weight or ah rating of the battery etc, I don't know if your lights have bigger batteries than the basic limits, but there are provisions for exceeding the basic limit with the correct documentation and declaration. 
I suggest having a look under IATA PI-965, I think this is what would cover your situation. It looks like you should be OK to send them. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## pwp (Jul 14, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi pwp.
> Sorry no idea on fixing the lights, but just looked up shipping an item with a built in li battery, it seems that there are strict regulations that need to be met but don't look too difficult to adhere to, max weight or ah rating of the battery etc, I don't know if your lights have bigger batteries than the basic limits, but there are provisions for exceeding the basic limit with the correct documentation and declaration.
> I suggest having a look under IATA PI-965, I think this is what would cover your situation. It looks like you should be OK to send them.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham, the PCB Vagabond Mini Lithium is a stand-alone external battery pack specced to power Alien Bees, White Lightning and Einstein flash heads comprised of an inverter and removable battery pack. 

-pw


----------



## lion rock (Jul 14, 2016)

Perhaps you can ask the manufacturer how to ship for repair. They should have procedures available for such situations.
-r


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 14, 2016)

I have heard but cannot confirm that if you take your battery to a battery supply store, you can usually get a back up battery to fit in the vegabond housing. If it is within warranty or if that isn't an option given your location, perhaps another no air travel shipping alternative is available?


----------



## Pookie (Jul 14, 2016)

Use this store or find one in your country doing the same... At this site I have purchased lithium batteries to replace both Elinchrom Quadra and Rangers at a quarter the price of OEM. Turns out many of the lead batteries used are just motorcycle batteries and lithium ones are repurposed industrial battery packs for various equipment. Doubt seriously that the Vagabond is a one-off design. 

https://starkpower.com/

This company has an international site in Japan which might have a bit easier time getting you the right pack.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi pwp. 
First, I'm not sure that would not still be classed as a device with a built in (non user serviceable) battery? 
Second, is it dead or just not lasting as long as before, if it is dead you can't break it any more than it is. Is it screwed together or does it just have that horrible plastic melted together case, if it is screwed together, get the screwdriver and camera and be the first to document changing the battery! 
I have always believed if man made it I can *try* to fix it, may not be successful, especially if it is plastic welded together. 

Good luck finding the solution. 

Cheers, Graham. 



pwp said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi pwp.
> ...


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jul 15, 2016)

I have no direct experience to contribute, but the U.S. website http://paulcbuff.com/vagabondparts.php shows replacement battery packs, inverters, charger, cords, etc. along with partial information on air shipment regulations. Looks like you should be able to order replacement battery pack and just have to pay premium to have it properly shipped. That of course assumes it is the battery that has just reached its end-of-useful-life stage. If it is something else, charger, connections, etc. you will have to diagnose.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 15, 2016)

Based on how PCB promote their battery chemistry, I would not be surprised it's a custom cell setup.

Did you get them from PCB stateside or locally when PCB Australia was around?


----------



## pwp (Jul 15, 2016)

Halfrack said:


> Based on how PCB promote their battery chemistry, I would not be surprised it's a custom cell setup.
> 
> Did you get them from PCB stateside or locally when PCB Australia was around?


Yes from the Australian distributor. PCB pulling the plug on them was a shock and major setback to the distributor necessitating a quick restructure and an unwelcome inconvenience for Australian PCB customers. No more local support. Darn!

-pw


----------

